# First PR Casting



## MarkY (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been scared of this process for some reason. I think I bought the stuff 6 months ago...
 For some reason I was inspired this weekend and made these







I took the plainest blank (center) and turned this:






I'm pretty happy that I finally took the plunge.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 11, 2013)

looks sweet


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 11, 2013)

Good cast.  The fact that it was your first is even better.  Soon you'll find yourself with more cast blanks than you know what to do with.

Only your second picture is showing up for me.  The first one doesn't show for some reason.

Ed


----------



## Sataro (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks good. Goes well with that black bolt pen.


----------



## BSea (Jun 11, 2013)

That's a great 1st cast.  I still have the pen from my 1st cast, and another blank somewhere if I can find it.  But casting can be as addictive as turning.  So hang on  . . . . . . . (to your wallet).

A caster that helped me get started told me it would take a gallon till I felt comfortable casting.  And that was about right for me. You look to be a little ahead of the game. :good:


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 11, 2013)

See! It wasn't that bad was it! Nice!!


----------



## MarkY (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks guys.
  I can already feel my wallet lightening.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, you really don't know how light that wallet is going to get. But, just think of the fun and interesting blanks you will make and unusual pens you can sell to make some of that $$ back.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 11, 2013)

If you keep casting like that and picking just the right hardware like that your wallet won't be light for long. That is a great combination!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great work, good looking pen.


----------

